# William Chow



## Tames D (Dec 16, 2006)

I've become very interested in William Chow. I read quite a bit of negative things about him but it's hard to separate the truth from fiction. I understand that he never made a living teaching his Art and may have lived in poverty. I was also surprised to find out he was 5'2" tall. I thought of him as a much bigger man physically.

Is there any good factual biographies of this mans life? I'd like to know more about how he lived and died and his training, etc. Seems like he was the real deal. I think he may have influenced alot of the early Martial Artists.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 16, 2006)

Kara-Ho Kempo Karate was the style founded by Prof. Chow go to their website at www.kara-ho.com and check it out.  Prof. Chow was also the teacher of Ed Parker, Bill Chun Sr, Nick Cerio, Adriano Emperado, and Sam Kuaho to name a few.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Dec 16, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> I've become very interested in William Chow. I read quite a bit of negative things about him but it's hard to separate the truth from fiction. I understand that he never made a living teaching his Art and may have lived in poverty.


 
I have heard how poor the Professor was...I believe most of his students became well known and far from poor when they came to the mainland to teach their Kenpo/Kempo. Bill Chun Sr., one of Professor Chow's top students, never became a rich man like a lot of his contempories. 

You can go to http://www.chinesekempo.org/ikfarticle.htm to learn a little about Professor Chow and his relationship with Grandmaster Chun Sr.

http://www.chinesekempo.org/

BTW...good luck in your endeavor to learn the truth about Professor Chow...


----------



## dianhsuhe (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes it is true Professor Chow lived in a state of poverty for his entire life as I am aware. His death certificate lists his occupation as "Laborer".

Along with going to the Chow/Chun site you can search right here on MT for "Kara-Ho" or "Professor Chow" or even "Kuoha" to find a wealth of information about Professor Chow.  Grandmaster Kuoha (Kara-Ho Kempo) has posted a LOT of information on this site, so grab a cup of coffee and enjoy all you find.

If you have any further questions don't be shy, Professor Chow deserves FAR more credit than he has ever received for his contribution to the Martial Arts.

James


----------



## Tames D (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for the information. I'll check it out.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 18, 2006)

Your welcome, and let us know how the search goes and what you think of the Prof after learning a bit more about him


----------



## youngbraveheart (Dec 20, 2006)

It dawned on me that there are only a few people left on this earth who actually trained with Professor Chow and knew what he was like. They'd be the ones that might be able to say whether or not the stories or written things about him are true or not...we've (me and those I train with) been fortunate to hear first hand accounts about the Professor...


----------



## youngbraveheart (Dec 20, 2006)

youngbraveheart said:


> Bill Chun Sr., one of Professor Chow's top students, never became a rich man like a lot of his contempories...


 
...let me clarify: from what I understand Bill Chun Sr. was not in the martial arts for any financial gain...he had his family and his few students, so he was richly blessed in only those things that really matters...


----------



## youngbraveheart (Dec 20, 2006)

youngbraveheart said:


> It dawned on me that there are only a few people left on this earth who actually trained with Professor Chow and knew what he was like. They'd be the ones that might be able to say whether or not the stories or written things about him are true or not...we've (me and those I train with) been fortunate to hear first hand accounts about the Professor...


 
_Pardon me, but I don't mean to "hijack" this thread..._

There's a memorial seminar dedicated to Professor Chow that's coming in February (2007) to SF. It's being hosted by Master Bill Chun Jr., who knew him at a very young age. You can go to this link: http://snipurl.com/xle5 to see what the seminar is all about with those major branches of Kenpo/Kempo who will be represented (those "pioneers" who trained under the Professor in Hawaii) at this event. (I personally don't think this kind of event will take place again in my lifetime. I'm definitely gonna be there!) This will be a great opportunity to find out more about Professor Chow and those whom he taught and trained...


----------



## bill007 (Dec 21, 2006)

youngbraveheart said:


> _Pardon me, but I don't mean to "hijack" this thread..._
> 
> There's a memorial seminar dedicated to Professor Chow that's coming in February (2007) to SF. It's being hosted by Master Bill Chun Jr., who knew him at a very young age. You can go to this link: http://snipurl.com/xle5 to see what the seminar is all about with those major branches of Kenpo/Kempo who will be represented (those "pioneers" who trained under the Professor in Hawaii) at this event. (I personally don't think this kind of event will take place again in my lifetime. I'm definitely gonna be there!) This will be a great opportunity to find out more about Professor Chow and those whom he taught and trained...


 
I will be there too, have my plane tickets here!!! can't wait to be there and hope to meet you there.

Dominic


----------



## youngbraveheart (Dec 21, 2006)

bill007 said:


> I will be there too, have my plane tickets here!!! can't wait to be there and hope to meet you there.


 
That's great Dominic! I hope to meet you too in February! That's right around the corner!

Johnny


----------

